# help...don;t let this boy die BCAS



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11443982


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

This boy has a thread going already .. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=742419&page=3#Post742419


----------

